# Molly - young adult female gerbil - Cheshire



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Molly is a single female gerbil.

She is a young adult and grey in colour.

Molly is very tame and able to be handled.

She has been checked by a vet and is in good health.

Molly has never been introduced to other gerbils but could be added to a female group with carefull introductions, however you must be prepared to seperate them if needed.

If you are interested in Molly please pm me or reply on here for more details.

Please note I will need to ask you a few questions to ensure your home is suitable and the housing you will be using for them is adequate. Also a small donation towards my costs in rescuing these rodents would be appreciated.

Photographs added asap.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Molly has been re-homed from the breeder and is no longer looking.


----------

